# Not being Racist but...



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

It seems rather obvious that ainge has an eye for players of a certain complexion.

I think he has aquired all these players in his tenure.

Yuri Welsh
Raef LaFrentz
Brian Scalabrine
Dan Dickau
and now Wally Szerbiak

in most cases I think he over compensated to get these players... that is my 2 cents. Anyhow Mo Vaugn told the world some time ago what it was like for a player of a darker complexion to be under the spot light in bean town.


If Boston Fans and media want to hate on the team now it is just because they are mediocre.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think this theory is rather ridiculous.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Yuri Welsh


? Who is that?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

not only ridiculous but ignorant. what's the skin color of guys he's drafted? this keeps coming up and I DO think it's racist and I DO think it's bull****.


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

First off, Charles Barkley kicks ***.

Now to the question, I don't think Ainge racist. He just makes
very questionable moves. You think he talked to a brain doctor for this
one?LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

what is all this racism horse****? I really get a kick out of people who think that a guy is a racist if he gets players of a certain skin color. He obviously chose them because he thinks they can help him win. And charlz its JIRI WELSCH.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

It is being racist to make light of the fact that the Boston Celtics have 4 white players on the team.

Is a basketball team only supposed to consist of black players?

If Danny Ainge is such a racist then why did he trade for a black Ricky Davis when he could have kept a white Jiri Welsch?

Not being racist?

You are being racist!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

And Danny's fascination with Robert Swift too right? :biggrin:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

C'mon man, it has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What an ignorant post. There seems to be a lot of that going around lately.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, Danny Ainge is racist as they come...

Let's see he's only drafted: 

Marcus Banks
Kendrick Perkins
Al Jefferson
Tony Allen
Delonte West
Gerald Green
Ryan Gomes
Orien Greene

Enlighten me. Aren't they all black?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

5 white players? He must be racist. Anyone with more than 1 white player on his team is racist. Shout it from the roof tops!

Grow up Charlz, what a piece of **** post that was.



charlz said:


> It seems rather obvious that ainge has an eye for players of a certain complexion.
> 
> I think he has aquired all these players in his tenure.
> 
> ...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Yeah, Danny Ainge is racist as they come...
> 
> Let's see he's only drafted:
> 
> ...



no :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West is black, from what I can tell (after seeing his parents also).

...who cares, really? They are basketball players.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no :rotf: :rotf:


Delonte's black. He's the same type of black that Derek Jeter is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I can see Paul Davis or J.J. Redick on this team.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Delonte's black. He's the same type of black that Derek Jeter is.


You can't tell me delonte is not white










anyhow everyone is getting all emotional - but the reality is that in some markets **ahem** utah/boston it is not conducive to the average populous for a "darker team" some fans just won't respond to it even if they are doing well. That is why Jerry sloan outlawed corn rolls and headbands in UTAH.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

charlz said:


> You can't tell me delonte is not white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delonte West is black. He is basically like 1/4 white and 3/4 black. Just like how Jason Kidd is 1/2 black and so is Mike Bibby. Delonte West is black he just has a lighter complexion. And yes I am black


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

charlz said:


> You can't tell me delonte is not white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Jerry Sloan did say no corn rows but really suppose to be prononuced Kanerows but spelt Canrows.. Anyways if he did ban it then thats stupid I agree. But I cant say Ainge is racist


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Anyways if he did ban it then thats stupid I agree. But I cant say Ainge is racist


I have to clarify and say that I don't think Danny is a racist but I think he has made efforts to aquire more white players because of the market and his beliefs on chemistry.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delonte is orange


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Delonte is orange


That's Veal.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

charlz said:


> but the reality is that in some markets **ahem** utah/boston it is not conducive to the average populous for a "darker team" some fans just won't respond to it even if they are doing well. That is why Jerry sloan outlawed corn rolls and headbands in UTAH.
> 
> 
> > charlz--
> ...


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

[strike]hey charlz, ya know you spelled your name wrong right. thought id ask since you dont know ish else. just looked it up, youre from fl you joke!!! i swear i knew it youd be from fl before i even looked. oh maN i guess, unfortunately, stereotypes affect us all.YOU couldnt be farther from utah/boston. you know that aint one city right, "utah/boston"hahahahaaha, the reality is he says.....hahahahahhahahaha-florida-hahahaha.


you 
punk. let me educate you on "the reality of it," people were livid when we trade ricky davis for wally, i said WALLY,SCZCERBIAK. :clap: ITS NOT YOUR FAULT , POOR IGNORANT FOOL. JUST KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT. 


oh yeah, and for those not in touch with reality, WALLY sczcerbiak is not a relative of kunta's even though they both have k's--thats the reality of it. ooohhhhh wwhheeeewwwwwwww- howd i know man? hahahahhahaha :clap: [/strike]

let's try to be civil.

- *Premier*


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

beantown said:


> [strike]hey charlz, ya know you spelled your name wrong right. thought id ask since you dont know ish else. just looked it up, youre from fl you joke!!! i swear i knew it youd be from fl before i even looked. oh maN i guess, unfortunately, stereotypes affect us all.YOU couldnt be farther from utah/boston. you know that aint one city right, "utah/boston"hahahahaaha, the reality is he says.....hahahahahhahahaha-florida-hahahaha.
> 
> 
> you
> ...











I apologize. Charlz: Boston has a history of racism. I am white, which--I am embarrased to say--is why I got out of line on you. You had no basis to say what you said, starting a claim which was racist and which you-knew-you-knew had nothi







ng to do with any first hand kmowlege you had of Boston. Otherwise, correct me if I;m wrong, you wouldn't have felt the need to emphasize what you were saying was "the reality." 

Racism's alive and well in our country. I was on south beach new years 06, stayed on ocean drive--then drove up the east coast, staying in boynton beach, fl; melbourne, fl; rincon, ga; charlestonspent some time in melbourne and boynton beach with my boy at FITThe Davis(black to minn)/Scz; D.C.; McClean, VA; Hartord and back to the Boston. Racism is everywhere. IMO, florida is terribly racist, both ways. 

I was with you agreeing that Danny HAS acquired an unuasally high percentage of white players relative to the league's racial pie-chart. What you should try and figure out is why you decided it was worth starting a thread over. It's a function of individual players, and it may be true that slashing swingmen in the NBA are usually black and there are as many of more spot-up white guys and there are any other posit. white guys in the league. That part isn 't racist. Danny isn;t racist. You and I are the racists.







Let's change that, shall we?


Sorry again Charlz, won't happen again--









maintain.









J


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

charlz said:


> You can't tell me delonte is not white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First team and coach to start five blacks? Red and the BOSTON Celtics

First to hire a black coach (Bill Russell) in the NBA? Red and the BOSTON Celtics

Red also hired two other black coaches after Russell stepped down - Satch Sanders and K.C. Jones, both former Celtics. 

so take your ignorant closed-minded bull**** somewhere else.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why are players who are part white and part black considered black?

Jason Kidd has mixed heritage, yet he is considered black. How is this so?












How can someone with that colour skin be considered black? Why, when declaring the colour of someone's skin, do we insist on using factors other than the colour of someone's skin?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

why do people care?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Causeway said:


> why do people care?


 :clap:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Delonte West is African American, to say he isn't because his skin tone is light is disrespecful to his family and culture, it's IGNORANT. 
Jiri Welsch is not on the Celtics anymore, he's on the Bucks. This is a stupid subject and an ignorant one....but just to put it to bed for good, the Celts have 15 guys...4 of which are white...Wally, Raef, Scal, and Dickau who's out for the season. This is NOT unusual in ANY WAY. The Cavs have Ilgauskas, Luke Jackson, Verejo, Pavlovic, Andriewskevitz. The Lakers have Medvedenko, Luke Walton, Sasha Vujacic, Chris Mihm. The Sonics have Swift, Collison, Ridnour, and Brunson. The Jazz have Kirolenko, Okur, Harpring, and Ostertag. The Mavs have Nowitzki, Podkolzine, and Van Horn. The Bulls have Hinrich, Pargo, Nocionni, Piatrowski. The Spurs have Brent Barry, Beno Udrih, Manu, and Oberto. I mean that's just a handful of teams and all have at least 3 white guys...........so to say the Celts are racist is stupidity at it highest.


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617* (Feb 5, 2006)

We got a black coach and Asst. Coach too.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> why do people care?


no kidding


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

beantown said:


> [strike]hey charlz, ya know you spelled your name wrong right. thought id ask since you dont know ish else. just looked it up, youre from fl you joke!!! i swear i knew it youd be from fl before i even looked. oh maN i guess, unfortunately, stereotypes affect us all.YOU couldnt be farther from utah/boston. you know that aint one city right, "utah/boston"hahahahaaha, the reality is he says.....hahahahahhahahaha-florida-hahahaha.
> 
> 
> you
> ...


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

it's just because larry bird was on the celtics that it seems that way. people see white players in a celtics uniform and they think of larry bird. this guy just figured that danny ainge is trying to keep some sort of white celtic tradition going on. it's pretty dumb really. i bet ainge would kill for dirk nowitzki though. it would be sweet if the celtics had dirk and peirce. what a fantasy team.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, the name Celtics already refer to a European culture.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I just logged on after being gone for about a week. 

Not being racist but?? 

Now there's a thread that makes me not believe the title. 

If you want to address racism, for Pete's sake, do it. Please. It will make our world better for our children. And hopefully their children won't even know what it means, if we all try really hard to make it right. 

But to imply that because we have more than one caucasian, there's some grand plan to make the Celtics all white??? It displays ignorance on many levels. 
Not to mention a total lack of awareness of what actually has transpired in the Celtics organization in recent years. 

I live for the day when achievements are remarkable for their scope, not the color or gender of the achiever. 
Peace


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

This thread is as neccesary as it is unpleasant. The more dire the racial misconception, the more imminent the need for it's correction. I'd like to share a couple points that occured reading "charlz" post a second time. 



charlz said:


> Anyhow Mo Vaugn told the world some time ago what it was like for a player of a darker complexion to be under the spot light in bean town.


*1--Mo Vaughn has stated repeatedly he regrets leaving Boston and has stated in various ways that he wishes he could return, even if it meant for short money.

2--Did anyone read/have thoughts on Gordon E's co;omn ion the Globe V-tine's Day in which somewhat randomly engaged in conjecture on the subject of which Bosox player was the 
"whitest." Discussing Trot Nixon's friendship with Bill Mueller, Edes commented on the significance of Nixon losing the only teamate "whiter"(not direct quote--can give verbatim if at all innacurate --I am sure "whiteness" or "whiter" was Edes chosen nominclature) than he. *
WARNING-- :soapbox:

I think aclnowdleging/talking about the ways in which WE ALL arwe racist is not easy and not given enough thought. EVEN MORE IMPORTANT IS PATIENCE. Patience I think is under-rated; political correctness is like giving a man a fish, it's a quick fix which masks symptoms without requiring all the hard work required for curing racism or any social disease. If there's anything I know, it's that I know very little. (poor Socrates paraphr.) 

If I'm preaching, understand it could not be farther from my intention. What I'm saying, I guess; just _try_ and be good all y'all...teamwork.

:cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

charlz said:


> It seems rather obvious that ainge has an eye for players of a certain complexion.


True, the roster is predominately black

Tony Allen
Ryan Gomes
Gerald Green
Orienne Green
Al Jefferson
Dwyane Jones
Michael Olowokandi
Kendrick Perkins
Paul Pierce
Delonte West

Raef LaFrentz
Dan Dickau
Brian Scalabrine
Wally Sczerbiak

That racist, 72% of the roster is black!


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Mavs Maniac said:


> True, the roster is predominately black
> 
> Tony Allen
> Ryan Gomes
> ...


Anyone want to know the only color based stat that means a damn thing to me...100% of the roster wears GREEN!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I think this is less of an issue now as compared to the Celtic past. Now, don't get me wrong racism is still out there, not just in Boston, but in every city. However, this is a seperate issue from basketball. I remember reading how black players and their families in the past did not like going to Boston games due to the racist comments fans would yell out. Charles Barkley actually speaks on this issue often, but I don't think it is much of an issue anymore. I will say though teams having players than the fans can relate to is nothing new in professional sports and is less about racism and more about marketing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

A small percentage of the Celtics' fanbase is indeed horribly racist, though.

This minority is often percieved as the majority of the fans.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree. And I think we all have to fight this poison. Sometimes speaking out in the face of racism. can make the biggest difference. 

My son is multi-racial. He's European, Native American, African American and Syrian. 

At age 12, he's already been racially profiled, and tailed in a store here in Burlington, Vermont. 
He was just being a customer and a security guard accused him of stealing. I wasn't there at the time, I was in another store. (For the record, I am the caucasian parent) 
I went back with him and had him locate the security guard, had a discussion with him and then with the management. They apologized, but failed to account for why my son was targeted. I then wrote to the parent company, who agreed to examine their policies. 

His Dad had an incident last week when he drove up for teacher conferences. He was pulled over in NY for NO apparent reason. This has happened so many times, that he just "goes with the procedure". That makes me so mad. I was the one that called and complained, because he is almost resigned to this. 

My policy is speak out whenever necessary. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

There will never be a white Micheal Jordan or even a white midget like Nate Robinson...let's deal with it and move on.

There are other sports that white's can play, compete and watch. Basketball is not one of them...

My favorite sport is now the downhill at 80 miles per hour, I am training for the next Olympics...I don't need a vertical of 41 inches nor have to be a freaky giant with long limbs. I just need super powerfull legs(3 hours of squats 4 days a week for 3 years will do) and a don't care of I die or bust a kind of mentality.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Same **** going on with some people about the utah jazz. We have 6 white players, and 7 black players. Yet they call the owner racist. It's bull ****. Who cares about the race, it's who ever plays the best and helps your team win.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

One of them is a crier, though.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> One of them is a crier, though.


 :biggrin:


----------

